# Candle Making



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Anybody have suggestions on an online source (best buy) on candle making supplies? Lead free wicks.

Cooler weather has me interested in either buying candles or making a batch.

Always comes in handy when the power goes out. Seems the batteries are always dead when you need them. ;-)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you're looking for pure beeswax, https://www.dadant.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=77 has probably the best price online...if you're in Texas or nearby you can find beeswas for $3.00 locally usually.

http://shop.candlesandsupplies.com/candles/welcome.asp is one online sorce I've seen people talk about; http://www.discountcandleshop.com/default.php?cPath=123 is another one...prices seem pretty decent. I buy from Nasco locally (great clearance sales), or when I need something in a hurry I'll stop at either JoAnns or Hobby Lobby. (prices are higher, but when you run out of something....) so I'm not much help with personal experiences about online buying 

hmmm. North Carolina. I'm thinking you should be able to find beeswax locally there, too. MANY beekeepers in the Carolinas and Virginia areas.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I'll check the links later been up too long already. Thank you.

I don't " shop " locally since my car crash and ongoing physical problems. Not really looking for beewax. Not good AM.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Gel wax sounds easy enough or best for me. I have jars, scents and colors.
Wax and wicks and I'll be ready to try it. Been having a rough time again so no rush to order.


----------

